# ROCKET RANDY IS ENLIGHTENING INDIVIDUALS THE WORLD OVER



## RocketRandy (Jun 21, 2020)

Not since Mark Twain, WIlliam Shakespeare and Socrates produced their iconic works, has there been a piece of writing as salient as Rocket Randy. Rocket Randy is the remarkable story of a boy that becomes a man that, based on the reader's point of view, may or may not have underwent a transformation that saw him become a rocket ship. It is a groundbreaking book that is sure to revolutionize the world in many ways. The young and exceptional rocket ship (or man, based on your point of view, of course) carries himself with such a natural charisma, and is such a talented and smooth operator, it's impossible not to fall in love with him. Even moons and planets seem to not be exempt from his singular charm. Through his mastery of small talk and gestures, he befriends everyone he meets, and effortlessly commands his environment. Using his very unique mind, he thoroughly watches the television and gains information few could ever dream of absorbing, much less retaining. The government notices his special qualities and contacts the young rocket ship (or man) and is intent on training him for space travel. He eventually finds himself rocketing toward Ganymede. Upon arrival, he leads nine professional, and sometimes eccentric, astronauts on a highly successful mission and even ends up directly communicating with Ganymede herself, who seems to have an intense fondness for our hero. Rocket Randy leaves an outsized mark on history. Science Fiction and Science Reality lovers alike will fall head over heels for Rocket Randy. Absurdist Fiction and Absurdist Reality lovers will be unable to prevent themselves from becoming wholly engrossed in the story of the rocket ship (or man, based on your point of view, of course). Lovers of the Fantasy Genre as well as the Known Known Genre will find a home in the pages of Rocket Randy. Romance lovers and Indifference lovers will also ultimately end up feuding over who gets to be with Rocket Randy. 
Buy it in paperback: https://www.amazon.com/dp/1386313351
As an Ebook: http://books2read.com/rocketrandy







https://www.amazon.com/Rocket-Randy-Mr-Cody-Turner/dp/1386313351


----------



## RocketRandy (Jun 21, 2020)

Help me reach 1,000,000 sales, and become a lifelong fan of Rocket Randy! Thank you!


----------



## RocketRandy (Jun 21, 2020)

Let’s make this the MOST VIEWED book on the book bazaar! Thank you for all of your support. It means the world to me, fans!


----------

